# Metro-West Steelheaders Clinton River Clean-Up



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

On the morning of Saturday, July 19, the Metro-West Steelheaders chapter of the MSSFA, in coordination with the Clinton River Watershed Council will be working to clean up a very popular stretch of the Clinton River. As a result of its popularity, this particular stretch of river needs a lot of help in keeping it clean and enjoyable for wildlife and vistors alike.

The Clinton river is one of two southeast Michigan streams that Steelhead anglers frequent, and is the recipient of over 25,000 stocked Steelhead annually.

We have selected this date for a couple of reasons; water levels should be at the "summer low", exposing as much debris as possible, and warm weather to be outside and enjoy!

We will begin the clean-up efforts at Yates Park, and continue on until noon. Jeremy from the CRWC will be on hand, and is supplying us with work gloves, trash bags, and grabbers.

As for attire, you don't have to get in the water if you do not want to. Any work-type of clothing is acceptable, bare in mind that the clothing is likely to get dirty during the morning. Anyone who owns waders, hip boots, muck boots, or similar are encouraged to bring them.

This is a great opportunity for us anglers to give back to our local resources! If you are available to participate during the three hour clean-up, your assistance would be greatly appreciated! Please contact me via email or cell at your earliest convenience, and I will put you on the list. Please also let me know if you are bringing any additional people with you, so that I have an accurate head count!

Thanks!

Adam


[email protected]

cell: 810.569.4184


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Well guys, not to sound completely condecending, but this thread has nearly 200 views, and I have not received one volunteer message from this thread?

I would hope of those viewing this, that at least a full percentage point of us were concerned about giving back. It also doesn't hurt to get a little "good fish juju" going in your favor!

We are just talking about 3 hours of your time. If you are on the fence at all, give me a buzz, and we can talk about the effort!

Thanks again,
Adam

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

It's to bad I'll be out of town that weekend Adam, or I'd love to join. Thank you for your efforts towards a cleaner watershed! The Clinton river is a excellent resource that should be treated that way. I hope you have a good turn out. What time are you hosting the clean up? (To give people an idea)


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

I will also be out of town that weekend. Will be at Hubbard Lake with my girls. I know a few people to pass the word around though that I fish with. I'm sure they would be interested.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated.... thanks also for pointing out that I failed to mention the start time! We are meeting just prior to 9:00 am on the morning of the 19th at yates park.

Pikewhisperer, thank you for passing the word! The more feet we have on the ground, the more we will be able to accomplish! We do have a fair number of people attending via mssfa, crwc, and mucc, but of course, the more the merrier!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

My girlfriend and I want to help but we can only stay from 9am-11am due to our work schedules.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Deer Mr big shot (couldn't resist! Love the handle!) Thanks for the interest, we would love to have ya. Please email me your first and last names, and contact email address and I will put you on the list. Thanks, I look forward to meeting you!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ClintonRiverKing (Apr 19, 2013)

if i dont have work i will be there with my canoe. what can we do with all the tires?


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the interest king, a canoe would help tremendously with the larger debris! We have coordination with the city up pick up of debris, relatively certain this includes the tires as well. If you wouldnt mind, please send me either an email or private message with your first and last name, and contact information.

Thanks again! Very happy to see increased interest in this as the event draws near!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope the turn out is good for ya this weekend. Did you see the recent grant shelby Twp is receiving?


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey thanks! Things are looking pretty good thus far, but hoping we can still get a few more on board!

I didn't see anything recently on grants, you have a link?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.candgnews.com/news/semcog-grant-gives-shelby-trail-project-green-light

Man if they took it utica that would be sweet


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Alright guys, we ended up with a few volunteers from here, so thank you! I look forward to seeing and meeting you tomorrow! (I don't think I have personally met any of you).

We should have a pretty good turnout, good weather, and low flows, making for ideal conditions for the cleanup!

I will post back here with results and hopefully some good photos following the clean up.

Look forward to seeing you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey I know it's a little late but if you get a hold of me before I fall asleep I'll be down - I am doing independent research through UofM and I would be interested in taking some pics and helping clean up as well as getting some water samples. My research is "Southeastern Michigan Water Quality" and it would benefit me in more ways than one to help out. What time in the morning is it? No offense but I wake up early so much that Saturday and Sunday I demand I sleep in til at least 8. Lol. I'll wait for a response on here this evening and if not then good luck and have fun!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there, come on out! Hopefully it doesn't crush your sleep pattern too much, but we have everyone showing up between 8 and 9 and cleaning up until noon or so.

We will be set up and meeting in yates park, then tackling the river from there.

Hope to see you in the morning!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys, pretty quick update...

We ended up with between 20 and 25 participants, and hauled out just shy of 500 pounds of trash from the stream! We covered from the dam, to the downstream bend at the shooting range; I approximate about 1.5 miles?

Very happy with how things went, and thanks to all for coming out!

Drew and Taylor from MUCC did a great job, as well as Jeremy from the CRWC with aiding MWS in the effort!

I'll get some photos up in the coming days.

Thanks!
Adam

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

